# ecm and unecm for linux (ecm extractor ps1)



## naxil (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello, i have found the source of that program and i have compile it for linux 32bit

http://www.mediafire.com/download/el1zd2821664ege/ecm_tools.zip

Linux executable are inside DOCS folder

Copyright (C) 2002 Neill Corlett (for ecm unecm code)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 16, 2014)

Already available in the Arch AUR, so meh.


----------



## trumad (Mar 23, 2015)

Personally I found this to be really useful. Goodness knows what Arch AUR is, but a casual google failed to bring up anything  easy to use regarding ECM. So nice work Naxil!

For anyone who needs instructions, this works in linux mint:

1. Unzip to a folder
2. Put the .ecm file you want to convert in the docs folder
3. Right click the whitespace in the docs folder
4. Click "open in terminal"
5. Type: ./unecm inputfile.ecm outputfile.bin
6. Profit


----------



## enarky (Mar 23, 2015)

Is the configure/make/make install chain considered sorcery nowadays?

These are also in the Debian repo.

EDIT: don't get me wrong, it's nice of you to offer that kind of service, but one of the main benefits of using a Linux distribution is the paket manager that offers exactly this, precompiled binaries that are ready to install.


----------

